# First litter just born!!



## zachbelle (Oct 4, 2014)

I was so excited I just had to post my new Zealand white just had her first litter 5 beautiful babies and mommas doing great soooo exciting!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 4, 2014)

Congrats! That's great


----------



## nanne16 (Oct 4, 2014)

Were you so excited that you forgot to post the pic?


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 4, 2014)

nanne16 said:


> Were you so excited that you forgot to post the pic?





Hens and Roos said:


> Congrats! That's great



x2


----------



## GD91 (Nov 20, 2014)

Pictures 

Crazy rabbit lady here, I need my thrills.

Our doe is "thinking" about kindling


----------



## joshmod (Apr 1, 2015)

Congrats, we're looking forward to making the leap into rabbits soon so this is encouraging.


----------

